# All female choral works



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

One of my favorite operas is *Suor Angelica*. There is something about the beauty and clarity of the all-female choral sound that I enjoy so much. Does anyone have any recommendations for all female choral works? I enjoy choral works in general but haven't found anything quite like Suor Angelica.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

As per usual I have lost the name of that nun... it's in there somewhere... all I get is 'bling', that can't be right. Anyway, I think there are all female recordings of her stuff out there. All you have to do is figure out what this damn fool is drifting on about.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

Are you thinking of Hildegard von Bingen, Mr. Troll?


----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

I like "11,000 Virgins: Chants for the Feast of St. Ursula", by Hildegard von Bingen and recorded by Anonymous 4 on the 
Harmonia Mundi label.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I like Faure's Messe Basse. It's melodic but doesn't drag into drama or sentimentality.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This is the piece that made me wake up as a young man and ask, Who is this Debussy guy?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would second almost any recording by the Anonymous 4... but also look into Chiara Cozzolani:

http://www.cozzolani.com/


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Another group to look into is the Trio Mediaeval:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Well if nuns are your fetish the other nunnish opera is Poulenc's Dialogues of the Carmelites






Aurora Surgit is another all female ensemble doing gregorian chant






Marie Keyrouz is also an early music expert quite a few of her full albums seem to be on youtube, listen before the takedown notices.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Erik Bergman's *DREAMS* (1977) for female choir.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I like medieval (Hildegard), renessaince and baroque female choral works. As I said before I can't stand female cries specially in Operas!


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Not technically all female, but at least no tenors and basses. 






Also check out the ending of Holst's The Planets (Neptune). Pretty eerie stuff.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Ligeti's _Lux aeterna_ is not for an all female choir - as you must know, CoAG, and as this analysis makes clear: http://www.ex-tempore.org/jarvlepp/jarvlepp.htm

Messiaen's _Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine _happily is for an all female choir:


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

1.Weber Der Freischütz, Act 3, a simple and short volkslied is sung by village girls.

2.Check out the beginnig of the second act from Aida, not as an individual work though.

3.Serov's opera Judith, Act 3, chorus of Odalisques (with Dances).



Norse said:


> Also check out the ending of Holst's The Planets (Neptune). Pretty eerie stuff.


4.Yes, not an individual work, but I love the final female chorus in Holst's the Planets, real mystic atmosphere with two chords repeated distance fading...

5.If you're interested in eastern timbres and tunes, you may find some beautiful female chorus in Azerbaijani composer Uzeyir Hajibeyov's operas and operettas.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Schubert's Psalm 23 for female choir.

I am surprised no one mentioned this little gem.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Gustav Holst: Choral Hymns from Rigveda (second and third series)


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

peeyaj said:


> Schubert's Psalm 23 for female choir.
> 
> I am surprised no one mentioned this little gem.


Beat me to it


----------

